# Who to follow



## cckeeler (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm hoping to track down a list of people in the incredible 2 community that are kind of a "must follow" on twitter for this device. I llike to keep up on whats is going on and since switching from the fascinate need some guidance.

Also is there an IRC channel available or used by the inc2 community?

I'm excited about this device, even being unrooted  and want to keep up with future developments.

Thanks


----------



## mastamoon (Jul 19, 2011)

irc.andirc.net #inc2root afaik


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

easiest way is to just follow @rootzwiki ... @teamandirc has the device and even had the first mods for it (i believe) before the device ever got root... i try to keep up on the good stuff as well, anything about the inc2 i see i will post


----------



## beenz (Jul 20, 2011)

Does jcase have Twitter? He seems pretty rocktastic


----------



## Bob-o (Jul 7, 2011)

Jcase is @teamandirc


----------

